# Hedgewars - a free Worms clone for Linux/Mac/Windows



## FaradayCaged (Oct 31, 2010)

Cool game, apart from ripping off the worms idea they have done everything themselves, for example the physics/game engine et al. 

Extra points for being free! If you have fedora/ubuntu then it should be in your repositorys otherwise a link is below!

http://www.hedgewars.org/download.html


----------

